# Recomendations on a used 90 PTO HP Tractor



## farm727 (Dec 30, 2011)

I will be buying a used 90 PTO hp, MFD, tractor with a cab this spring. Right now I am considering the NH TS 100 or 110, Kubota M110 or M105. Any thoughts? I am not opposed to any brand as long as it is built well. Also $40,000 is my limit to spend.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Do you have a dealer with which you have a established relationship with? If not, consult with your local people and see which dealer is most accommodating. Considering the economical state of our country, I try to buy american if I can.....even if that means paying a little more....within reason of course.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haymaker1979 (Nov 20, 2011)

i have the new holland and a man who works for me has that size kubota. theres no comparison with the 2 tractors. i do custom square baling and at the end of the day when its time to use the grapple to gather up the bales the kubota's rearend, even with loaded tires, bounces off the ground because its not heavy enough. when mowing in the field it doesnt have enough ranges to go the right speed in the field. its either super fast or way to slow. the tractor needs 3 gear ranges really bad and it is only equiped with hi and low with 4 gears. on my new holland i have 4 gears with 3 ranges and is heavy enough to run over the hilliest terain with a grapple on the front and never bounce off the ground and very stable carrying 5x5 round bales anywhere you want to go. hope this helps you out alot.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a 9540 its only like 80 something pto horsepower, but I carry 2 4x5 rolls at once with a dual spear on the front of my tractor with no tipping issues. What size is your friends Kubota? My tractor has the two ranges as well, could be a potential problem! However kubota makes different range packages depending on what you need, they go all the way to 24 forward/24 reverse gears. If you can't find the speed you need between 24 gears then you might want a new field of work! However I own a ford/new holland 7740 and its a good tractor to, I do realize these are smaller than what you are looking for I'm just expressing my opinion on the brands.


----------



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

Are you getting a loader? If not, you might want to consider a new 90 pto hp New Holland TS6020. It is a very basic no-frills, no electronics tractor - basically a 7710 transmission/rear end with a modern FPT NEF engine. The cab option is relatively new feature, with the cab being from a TD series. You can't get a forward/reverse shuttle, but you can get Dual Power. I ordered one late last summer and it just arrived at the dealer. I'll use it for mowing and baling small squares (no loader), so for me the Dual Power is more useful than the shuttle. This is my first cab tractor so although the cab isn't very fancy, it is better than what I have now! There has been a price increase since I orderd mine, but you should be able to get one in the mid 40's. I looked for a 7740/TS110/TS110A but couldn't find any that I thought were worth it compared to the TS6020.


----------



## jenkinsfarmsinc (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a 6320 JD, really like it. I would recommend getting one with a left hand reverser if you are planning on getting a loader.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

The only bad thing that can be said about any of the NH TS series is transmission troubles. It all seems to relate to the forward/reverse synchro, and this is most common with the left hand, coloum shifted shuttle models. The shuttle is nothing moer than a sliding colar shifter with a blocker style synchro. This is not made to shuttle on the fly or while still moving, what happens is simple. there is not enough lube oil to the synchro to prevent the brass from burning off of the synchro. This leads to grinding and slamming into gear, and it only gets wores. The right hand console shifted models last much better, not sure if it is because it is mechanically shifted so the operator has the clutch fully disengagged when shifting while the hyd reverser models are trying to shift and release and start going the other way while the tractor is still rolling, but that is my theory. This seems to happen around 3500hrs


----------

